# Scouting Pics



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

took some pics with my phone while out scouting


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

That looks like the X if I ever saw it. Good luck


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

i think its time to send some of them south! :beer:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

prolly a couple dozen or so in that flock....wow :lol:

doesn't quite look like huntable numbers though...


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

You guys see the neck collar in the second picture? :rollin:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

WOW  looks like fun!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Heres mine takin with my phone going 65 downt the highway.


----------

